# Egg Share Live Chat 05/01/06



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

*Hi there girls

I have arranged the next egg share livechat for Thursday 5th Janurary!!

Look forward to seeing a few of u and geting to know u a bit better!!

Emilyxx*


----------

